# need model motoring single lane clips!



## slotcarbill (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi,
I'm new to posting on this board, but have been reading "behind the scenes" for quite sometime. :wave: I'm in dire need of early aurora single lane track clips and would be willing to trade locks and joiners - 
2 joiners & 1 lock for 2 single lane clips with anyone interested.
thanks,  
slotcarbill


----------



## MCD4x4 (Dec 28, 2004)

Bill look here on e-bay, http://toys.listings.ebay.com/Vintage-Pre-1970_HO_W0QQfromZR11QQsacategoryZ2618QQsocmdZListingItemListQQsocolumnlayoutZ3QQsocomparecolumnlayoutZ0QQsojsZ0QQsorecordsperpageZ200QQsosortorderZ2QQsosortpropertyZ2 I see them all the time, not a hard thing to find. I just saw a guy with 4-5 boxes of 9" sigle lane too. Don't sweat those clips.

MCD4x4


----------



## slotcarbill (Jan 4, 2005)

Not really sweating it.... it's just that i'd rather trade locks & joiners for them.
One guy has 24 clips for $12.99! I need 150 of them ( a little cost prohibitive) so I thought I'd trade L&J for them instead.
slotcarbill


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## slotcarbill (Jan 4, 2005)

No I actually don't have ANY single lane (i use to) but after deciding to screw my MM track to the tables, I realized , although smoother, I could make it even smoother by using the single lane clips. WOW ! It's the next best thing to routed, something I cosidered using sheet PVC, but decided this was cost prohibitive as well (sheet pvc is $100. per sheet)
I want to stay with MM for mostly nostalgic reasons.
Boy that word (nostalgic) costs people alot of $$$ 
Yes I can't believe how much some people want for these clips! It's crazy !
If anyone has just a few clips to trade thats o.k. too
Thanks
Bill


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

slotcarbill said:


> No I actually don't have ANY single lane (i use to) but after deciding to screw my MM track to the tables, I realized , although smoother, I could make it even smoother by using the single lane clips. WOW ! It's the next best thing to routed, something I cosidered using sheet PVC, but decided this was cost prohibitive as well (sheet pvc is $100. per sheet)
> I want to stay with MM for mostly nostalgic reasons.
> Boy that word (nostalgic) costs people alot of $$$
> Yes I can't believe how much some people want for these clips! It's crazy !
> ...


Bill,
Let me check tonight, I believe I have a dozen or so you can have. 
rr


----------



## MCD4x4 (Dec 28, 2004)

I hear ya on the Model Motoring, I'm a fan as well. I have a pretty nice set up with all the specialty tracks. Have Fun.

MCD4x4


----------



## slotcarbill (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks RR ! Of course I'll pay shipping.

Thanks MCD4/4 I really like the variety of MM track.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

slotcarbill said:


> Thanks RR ! Of course I'll pay shipping.
> 
> Thanks MCD4/4 I really like the variety of MM track.


SCB,
Don't worry about shipping, shouldn't be more than a stamp or two.  rr


----------



## slotcarbill (Jan 4, 2005)

Great rr thanks,
scb


----------



## MCD4x4 (Dec 28, 2004)

I thought you guys might get a kick out of one of my roof top billboards. How many of you guy have a suicide jumper? Huh? ya! lol


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

scb,
email me your addy so I can mail these clips. rr


----------



## slotcarbill (Jan 4, 2005)

RR, I emailed you last night (wednesday). I'll try again
SCB


----------

